# Common Ground Fair?



## lungfish (Sep 18, 2011)

any folks venturin' up to the frozen Northern wastelands for the common ground fair? it's in unity, maine. super fun times.
Let's meet up and sing songs and eat bread!


----------



## lungfish (Sep 18, 2011)

p.s. silly mya forgot to say when. next weekend, sept. 23-25.


----------

